# hellp asap i think my fish are dying



## davidg417 (Sep 17, 2009)

i have a 55 gallon tank with some oscars, plecos ,catfish and some other stuff there dont know the name ......i have high ammonia levels in the tank and its extremely cloudy one fish has died i wanna know what can i do to save my fish please help me anyway possible i need help tonight i dont think they can last another night in that tank


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I would start with water changes. I don't know how extream your ammonia problem is (how high is high?). You may want to check the water you are putting in the tank as well. I was having trouble with nitrites for a while till I found out that my tap water had high nitrites, so all the water changes in the world would not have done me any good. 

other then that what are your fishes symptoms? Sometimes a high level of some thing can stress them and make them suseptable to other illnesses.


----------



## davidg417 (Sep 17, 2009)

the fish are swimming on the bottom and are very sluggish i dont see any visual defects on there bodies and i dont think its my tap water cause i have a new 20 gallons thats doing fine with the same water .....but is there any advice u can give me on saving the fish from the ammonia poisning


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well all I can say is do a large water change and try to keep the ammonia levels down. Unfortunatly I don't know if there is any treatment for ammonia poisoning. 
I would monior your ammonia levels closely and see how fast they start to come up after a water change. There are addatives that can lower ammonia levels, but generally they are not recomended for use in this mannor.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Do a large water change. Also be sure to add the clorine removers to the tap. Do you have lots of hiding spots/fake plants in the tank. That may be stressing the fish if you don't have a lot. Post some pics okay, that way I can see your tank and that might help me figure out if something else is wrong with it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How long has the tank been running? How big is the tank, and how many fish do you have in it. Sounds to me that the tank is cycling. If you can get some amquel + and do daily water changes it would help. The amquel will help with the ammonia but it won't get rid of it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Only way to help is by water changes. Start with 50%. What kind (if any) of water conditioner do you use? Prime is a great product. I would use this at double strength (4 drops/g).

Do this everyday for a couple days. Keep testing your ammonia.


----------



## Jakub (Nov 26, 2009)

Adding too many fish at once could have messed with the biological filter, aswell as putting too many in before a good bio filter was established.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

Do daily 50% water changes and clean your gravel.


----------



## zzpat (Apr 8, 2009)

If all else fails, add plants...but only one at a time. I'd suggest hornwort. If you have plenty of light, it'll fix your water....but it needs time.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

You guys did see this is a post someone dug up from almost two months ago.


----------

